# Assasination Games - Scott Adkins & Jean Claude Van Damme



## Omar B (Jun 30, 2011)

I just came across this little bit of news about a new martial arts/action film starring one of our modern martial arts stars Scott Adkins and Mr Splits.  It's straight to DVD, but that's cool, lots of good movies go straight to DVD, in fact some of the best action movies of the past couple years have been.

Anyways, follow the link.  There is a trailer too.

http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2...cott-Adkins-are-rivals-in-ASSAsSINATION-GAMES


----------

